# Cuban Sandwich



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 5, 2008)

Ham from Easter and the pork was from last night's Pork Tenderloin...







Cut a loaf of Cuban Bread into 6-8" lengths;split down the middle. Spread butter and then a some Black Mustard BBQ Slather on both insides of the bread. Start with the bottom slice; put a layer of ham, a layer of pork, some pickle chips and top with Swiss Cheese. Put the top on the bread and press down with your hand. Transfer the sandwich to a hot frying pan with a couple of foil-wrapped bricks on top for a weight (or whatever you choose!). Flip after a few minutes, not letting the bread burn. Move sandwich to a plate, cut in half diagonal....POOF!!!!...you have an authentic Cuban Sandwich 






On occasion, depending on whether I have any on hand, I like to add a few slices of salami to the middle of the sandwich.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 5, 2008)

I love pressed Cubans. I sauce mine with mustard, mayo and roasted garlic. I saw Bobby Flay whip that up one time for his grilled pressed Cuban and it has become my favorite sandwich spread. Thanks for bringing these up. I should put that brick sitting by my grill to use again.


----------



## JillBurgh (Feb 5, 2008)

I also love Cuban Sandwiches.  You have inspired me to make one, but alas, I'm not sure where I would get Cuban Bread in Pittsburgh. Any suggestions for a good substitute, or how I can make my own?


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 5, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> I also love Cuban Sandwiches.  You have inspired me to make one, but alas, I'm not sure where I would get Cuban Bread in Pittsburgh. Any suggestions for a good substitute, or how I can make my own?



There should be plenty of ethnic stores in Pittsburgh, plus I'll bet the bakery at a large supermarket would have Cuban bread (at least on weekends).

Italian bread would work in a pinch.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks good, unfortunately the stores around here don't have cuban bread.  What other bread could I  try?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 15, 2008)

For bread for a Cuban sandwich, I look for a small, crusty submarine sandwich roll.  I use my Cuisinart griddler to make them.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 15, 2008)

Ciabatta or foccacia would work, too.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 15, 2008)

Yum, love the Cuban sandwiches!


----------



## Mama Gracie (Feb 16, 2008)

You can also use those George Forman grills to press your sandwich if you have one.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 16, 2008)

One day I put my smaller iron skillet on top of my larger iron skillet. Just heated the small one on a burner and when ready placed on top of the sandwiches in the larger skillet. Worked pretty good and helped toast the bread too!


----------



## George© (Apr 17, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I love pressed Cubans. I sauce mine with mustard, mayo and roasted garlic. I saw Bobby Flay whip that up one time for his grilled pressed Cuban and it has become my favorite sandwich spread. Thanks for bringing these up. I should put that brick sitting by my grill to use again.


 
I saw the same thing and use the same thing as well!  I usually make mine a burger though.....a nice burger patty, the ham, provolone, and the nice mustard sauce.


----------

